# What Happened to Rommel's Rod?



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

So, I just looked at Moebius's website and the page showing Rommel's Rod has mysteriously disappeared, has moebius dropped the idea for a repop? That will suck if thats the case


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It seems Revell is going to reissue the kit, instead. There's talk of releasing more than just Rommel's Rod.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe you should ask Mrs. Rommel that question. _(rimshot)_

I'll be here all week, folks. Try the veal parmigiana.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

According to Megahobby, Revell is releasing a number of Tom Daniel kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Maybe you should ask Mrs. Rommel that question. _(rimshot)_
> 
> I'll be here all week, folks. Try the veal parmigiana.


Hey scotpens, you might want to bury that joke before the decomp set in.........

Chris.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

They sit on this for how many years? And then decide to put it out when Moebius brings attention to it? Bummer for Moebius, but at least it will come out.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow thats really crappy, have moebius generate interest then turn around and say "sorry, we still own it, so we are gonna release it now". Buncha Jackals!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's business.

Huzz


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I wish it was as simple as all of that. Tom Daniel is in the process of writing something for our website, we'll post as soon as received. Tom owns Rommel's Rod, not Monogram or Revell. I'ts a long story that isn't really my place to tell. The Moebius site and the Tom Daniel site will have the reasoning in this posted at some point, not much I can say other than we are very disappointed in not being able to provide this after all the work we put into it. I'll be glad to buy a few myself if it does appear!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

'tis a pity. I'd buy a few from Monogram too if they pull the trigger on it, but I was REALLY looking forward to what might've been with a Moebius/Tom Daniel team up. This doesn't rule out anything further with TM does it? I recall some interesting drawings of his that was posted a while back.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Ignatz said:


> 'tis a pity. I'd buy a few from Monogram too if they pull the trigger on it, but I was REALLY looking forward to what might've been with a Moebius/Tom Daniel team up. This doesn't rule out anything further with TM does it? I recall some interesting drawings of his that was posted a while back.


We're still talking with TD about some stuff, but nothing for production yet!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It'd be fantastic if he designed some more themed showcars!!!!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Revell 2009 "First Half New Releases" catalog has the Rommels Rod, Tijuana Taxi and Red baron listed, along with the Aurora Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula and Wolfman kits and the Babylon 4 models and two new Star Wars snap kits.


----------

